# Rapper (T.I.) gets busted for gun charges



## Grenadier (Oct 16, 2007)

How stupid is this guy?  First of all, he's a felon.  Second, he's trying to buy full auto weapons without the proper permits (not that he'd be eligible to get those permits in the first place).  

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071015/ap_en_mu/people_t_i



> LANTA - T.I. was to make his initial court appearance Monday following his weekend arrest on weapons charges.
> 
> The 27-year-old rapper, whose real name is Clifford Harris, faces allegations from federal officials that he planned to pick up machine guns and silencers he had his bodyguard buy for him.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder of the BET Hip-Hop Awards will rescind those awards and nominations?


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 16, 2007)

He must have an album to promote.


----------



## SKB (Oct 16, 2007)

Odds are he is that stupid. No the will not take the awards back!!! He gets credit with some folks for violating the law and doing the jail thing!


----------



## foot2face (Oct 16, 2007)

When is the Republican party finally going to reach out to the hip-hop community. Based on all the guns they have it's obvious that they are big believers in the 2nd Amendment.  I've also heard that they're huge supporters of Law Enforcement, a good friend of mine, who's a LEO, told me that if it weren't for all the hip-hoppers in his town he'd be out of work.  I'm sure more in-roads can be found, family values perhaps?


----------



## tellner (Oct 16, 2007)

So what? It's a small-time crime that barely merits a page three mention in the local paper. I can only assume that there's some reason you want to bring it to our attention that a *Negro* who isn't us has *powerful guns*. A story about some inbred hick with a sawed off shotgun probably wouldn't even register.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 16, 2007)

Uhh..we are talking about a celebrity trying to buy fully automatic weapons w/ scilencers (all federally illegal w/o a class III license I believe) through a straw purchase because hes a felon? How is this a "minor" offense? Paris was only driving on a suspended license and look at all that hoopla. Dont see anybody pointing racial accusations there.

Leave it to a lib to turn over the race card....there should be a variation on Godwins Law. The longer you discuss a topic involving any minority group with a lib, the probability of being called a racist increases.


----------



## foot2face (Oct 16, 2007)

tellner said:


> So what? It's a small-time crime that barely merits a page three mention in the local paper. I can only assume that there's some reason you want to bring it to our attention that a *Negro* who isn't us has *powerful guns*. A story about some inbred hick with a sawed off shotgun probably wouldn't even register.


 
That's the problem with people like you.  All you see is race and how to use it as a wedge.  When I read the article all I saw was a story about a *convicted felon, one with a level of  fame and influence, who attempted to illegally purchase a fully automatic fire arm.*  I would think that a story like this would have some merit, but not you, you'd rather take shots at "inbred hick(s)".


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> So what? It's a small-time crime that barely merits a page three mention in the local paper. I can only assume that there's some reason you want to bring it to our attention that a *Negro* who isn't us has *powerful guns*. A story about some inbred hick with a sawed off shotgun probably wouldn't even register.


Hm.

I can't support your supposition because a white man was outed for inappropriate sexual conduct in a rest stop stall.  Oh THAT'S right he's GAY.  Hm, how about a white male politician who manages to have voting machines rigged so that certain voters votes don't count, votes FOR an opponent count backwards so he can illegally win the presidential election?  Naw, no media attention to that either.

Are you gonna complain about OJ Simpson's arrest too?  or Michael Jackson's trial?  Or will you advocate the awareness of the susceptibility of adult black males to blood pressure problems, heart attack and stroke?

Come on.  

The music industry - all rainbow colored and everything - has turned into nothing but a bed of horrors; gangsta rap is the most disgusting damn thing I've ever seen come to an entertainment medium and it's glorified every second of every day - even white people want to be like black people in the rap world.  

This is a convicted felon committing another felony and giving an example to your male offspring and their friends how a man with power and money behaves.  I could go into how it doesn't help forward the cause of his "people" nor foster positive race relations, but that's too obvious and I have personal history with that.  



Blotan Hunka said:


> Uhh..we are talking about a celebrity trying to buy fully automatic weapons w/ scilencers (all federally illegal w/o a class III license I believe) through a straw purchase because hes a felon? How is this a "minor" offense? Paris was only driving on a suspended license and look at all that hoopla. Dont see anybody pointing racial accusations there.
> 
> Leave it to a lib to turn over the race card....there should be a variation on Godwins Law. The longer you discuss a topic involving any minority group with a lib, the probability of being called a racist increases.



That's about as intelligent as saying posting a story about a convicted felon celebrity committing yet another felony is about race and gender.  Also about as smart as saying all conservatives want to murder pregnant women and take their rights away again or want to bring religion back into the state.

Tsk tsk.

I suppose y'all wanna ban "Uncle Tom's Cabin" from the schools too, eh?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Brian R. VanCise
-MarTialTalk Super Moderator-
*


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 17, 2007)

He's a rapper, being arrested on firearms charges are a requirement for "street cred" isn't it?


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2007)

And you wonder why cops HATE rappers....


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> And you wonder why cops HATE rappers....


Just hate the ones who advocate violence, misogyny and racism. The few who don't I can deal with.


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Just hate the ones who advocate violence, misogyny and racism. The few who don't I can deal with.


 
Yes I should have added that..Thanks..


----------

